# Somebody To Love audition?



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

What do you think, real or not?

Maxtor.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

just seen this on liveleak, very good if it is real

LINK


----------



## Siberianfox (Jun 25, 2011)

This guy is fabulous if hes real....


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

It looks like he is for real guys, It is an audition for a Canadian talent show. I think he will do well. Great voice.

He has had near 2,000,000 hits on you tube in just 4 days!:doublesho



Maxtor.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah... he's a bit good isn't he?


----------

